# Ref; Favourite BBQs!



## TomKnollRFV (May 31, 2018)

Figured I'd kick this in and see if I can't cross reference/steal BBQ recipes from other people. I don't often make my own BBQ Sauce. There's several places that make it locally.. and my favourite commercial brand is available any where in the USA.

So here's my break down.
Commercial Sauce: Sweet Baby Ray. I love that sweet vidallia onion BBQ Sauce.

When I make my own? I long ago was trying to find a good way to do up a huge amount of chicken drummies on my grill for having the relatives over and turned to my fav cooking site..deep south dish. They have a Barq's rootbeer glazed drumstick thing there. I can link it if allowed. 

So what's every one else's favourite mass produced national bbq sauce and recipe for their fav home made sauce? Not that I am going to shamelessly steal the recipes to try over time! <I totally am>


----------



## Tatdave (May 31, 2018)

I like the basic Dinosaur BBQ sauce.  It's not too sweet or too filled with fake smoke.  

For my custom sauce, I use that as a key component along with ketchup, Karo, peach preserves and a few other odds and ends.


----------



## bdskelly (May 31, 2018)

Mateos. Franklyn is a close second. We don’t sauce much in my neck of the woods. B


----------



## SlickRockStones (May 31, 2018)

Bunny and I rarely sauce anymore and use it mainly as a dip. We love chicken leg lollipops hot smoked and then dipped in SBRs, Stubbs Sticky Sweet or Sonny’s sweet. As bottles empty, I make Lexington dip type sauce to use all the sauce up for pulled when out of Swamp Boys Bootleg Red.


----------



## noboundaries (May 31, 2018)

I use SBR's too, but just about always doctor it up. I usually add a little bourbon, whiskey, or brandy, and not the good stuff. I use the cheapest I can find. Then I'll add one of the following preserves: apricot, peach, pear, or apple. The booze keeps it from getting too sweet from the preserves, and adds a nice edge to it. Then I heat it in the microwave. It mixes better when hot and doesn't cool off the meat like it does when added straight from the fridge.

Funny story. I went through a phase a fifteen years ago or so when I was enjoying high end tequila. Got over that and started sampling the better bourbons, whiskies, and scotches. A couple we were good friends with at the time bought me a bottle of 12 year Van Winkle Kentucky bourbon. I think they paid $50 for it at the time. I took one sip and hated it! All I could taste was wood, and not the good stuff. It literally puckered my mouth and got lousy reviews at Bevmo. I set it aside and tasted it every once in a while to see if anything had changed. It hadn't. I started using it to doctor my sauce.

About the time I was about to finish the bottle, and it had been at least five years since I received it, I read an article about an entire batch of Van Winkle bourbon getting stolen. I read up on the Van Winkle line and found out that nowadays that stuff costs a friggin' fortune! I obviously got a bottle from a bad batch, but it did doctor SBR pretty dang good!


----------



## bdskelly (May 31, 2018)

noboundaries said:


> I use SBR's too, but just about always doctor it up. I usually add a little bourbon, whiskey, or brandy, and not the good stuff. I use the cheapest I can find. Then I'll add one of the following preserves: apricot, peach, pear, or apple. The booze keeps it from getting too sweet from the preserves, and adds a nice edge to it. Then I heat it in the microwave. It mixes better when hot and doesn't cool off the meat like it does when added straight from the fridge.
> 
> Funny story. I went through a phase a fifteen years ago or so when I was enjoying high end tequila. Got over that and started sampling the better bourbons, whiskies, and scotches. A couple we were good friends with at the time bought me a bottle of 12 year Van Winkle Kentucky bourbon. I think they paid $50 for it at the time. I took one sip and hated it! All I could taste was wood, and not the good stuff. It literally puckered my mouth and got lousy reviews at Bevmo. I set it aside and tasted it every once in a while to see if anything had changed. It hadn't. I started using it to doctor my sauce.
> 
> About the time I was about to finish the bottle, and it had been at least five years since I received it, I read an article about an entire batch of Van Winkle bourbon getting stolen. I read up on the Van Winkle line and found out that nowadays that stuff costs a friggin' fortune! I obviously got a bottle from a bad batch, but it did doctor SBR pretty dang good!


That Winkle is now worth hundreds.  Folks find out you’ve been using it for sauce.... Well.  
There is no accounting for individual taste. I’d like to sample your Van Winkle sauce! B


----------



## TomKnollRFV (May 31, 2018)

I got a bottle of espresso tequila for free once; not a huge tequila fan, and it sort of sat around forever as I'd only do the occasional shot or a friend wanted to try it. Can't remember the brand, I used it in a simple bbq sauce once. Then it occured to me to look for it in a store. Friend got it down in Mexico and I some how suspect I'll never see it again LOL


----------



## Geebs (May 31, 2018)

My wife and I have been obsessed with the Blues Hogs BBQ sauce since finding it earlier this year. It’s phenominal on ribs! It’s a nice sweet sauce with just a tiny tiny kick to it.


----------



## noboundaries (May 31, 2018)

bdskelly said:


> That Winkle is now worth hundreds. Folks find out you’ve been using it for sauce.... Well.
> There is no accounting for individual taste. I’d like to sample your Van Winkle sauce! B



I hear ya, BD. The fact that Bevmo was selling it was probably an indication of the quality of the batch. It was almost undrinkable. I drink 98% of everything straight and know bad booze when I taste it.


----------



## foamheart (May 31, 2018)

Bad booze? Jungle juice fixes anything. Or it lets you forget how bad it was, either way.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (May 31, 2018)

Some of these I've never seen in stores near me. I bet people will think I'm weird if I end up ordering bbq sauce off amazon LOL


----------



## motocrash (May 31, 2018)

I use this as a base/ingredient more often than not but straight out of the bottle too.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 1, 2018)

We don't sauce much, well the wife likes her ribs sauced. When we do it's usually SBR's.

Chris


----------



## Gwanger (Jun 1, 2018)

noboundaries said:


> I use SBR's too, but just about always doctor it up. I usually add a little bourbon, whiskey, or brandy, and not the good stuff. I use the cheapest I can find. Then I'll add one of the following preserves: apricot, peach, pear, or apple. The booze keeps it from getting too sweet from the preserves, and adds a nice edge to it. Then I heat it in the microwave. It mixes better when hot and doesn't cool off the meat like it does when added straight from the fridge.
> 
> Funny story. I went through a phase a fifteen years ago or so when I was enjoying high end tequila. Got over that and started sampling the better bourbons, whiskies, and scotches. A couple we were good friends with at the time bought me a bottle of 12 year Van Winkle Kentucky bourbon. I think they paid $50 for it at the time. I took one sip and hated it! All I could taste was wood, and not the good stuff. It literally puckered my mouth and got lousy reviews at Bevmo. I set it aside and tasted it every once in a while to see if anything had changed. It hadn't. I started using it to doctor my sauce.
> 
> About the time I was about to finish the bottle, and it had been at least five years since I received it, I read an article about an entire batch of Van Winkle bourbon getting stolen. I read up on the Van Winkle line and found out that nowadays that stuff costs a friggin' fortune! I obviously got a bottle from a bad batch, but it did doctor SBR pretty dang good!


Can't believe  you did that to Pappy.A good bourbon is Buffolo Trace around $26


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 1, 2018)

noboundaries said:


> I use SBR's too, but just about always doctor it up. I usually add a little bourbon,





noboundaries said:


> add one of the following preserves: apricot,


SBR's , apricot preserves and some Makers Mark . 
You hit that on the head . Been doin that mix for a long time . Great on chicken . Simmer in a pot on the stove , then I just dip the chicken and eat .


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 1, 2018)

Only adult beverage I commonly have on hand is Rum...hrm. If you add fruit etc to a sauce and boil it down to your preferred thickness; how long will it last in the fridge?


----------



## phatbac (Jun 1, 2018)

I like to try different mass produced sauces. favorite around our house is SBR Hickory and Brown Sugar (wife likes it super sweet) and i am a fan of Blues Hog as well.

for homemade a popular one my family (and anyone else whose had it) is my candy apple red sauce...

1/4 stick margerine or butter
1 cup ketchup
1/4 cup AC vinegar
1/2 cup turbinado sugar (sugar in the raw)
1 Tbsp salt
2 tsp black pepper
2 tsp garlic
2 Tbsp paprika (mild)

mix ingredients in a small pot.
bring to low boil and simmer for 20 minutes. l
et sit in fridge after cooling for a couple of hours.

can substitute brown sugar for raw sugar but will burn much easier.
can spice it up with cayenne pepper and hot paprika. or sweeten with more sugar.

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## lancep (Jun 1, 2018)

Don’t really use commercial sauce but head country or sbr will get you home in a pinch. As far as favorite recipes, it depends on what it’s going on. noboundries has a great mustard sauce that I love on pork and chicken. Then again there’s vinegar sauce for pork and white sauce for chicken and on it it goes.  Here’s my bourbon sauce. 

Bourbon Sauce


4 oz Jim Beam

1 1/2 cup ketchup

1/2 cider vinegar

1/2 cup molasses

1/4 cup Worcestershire

2 tbsp lemon juice

2 tbsp Memphis style rub

1-2 tsp smoked paprika or chipotle 


Pour bourbon into sauce pan and set to med heat. Swirl or stir until it reduces to about 2 tbsp. Whisk in the rest of the ingredients and simmer covered on low for about 15-20 minutes. 

But for drinking I prefer 1792 

Lance


----------



## bbqbrett (Jun 1, 2018)

For commercial I usually use SBR original sauce.  I don't normally make my own sauce but will add different things to the SBR to get different flavors or spice levels.


----------



## Gwanger (Jun 1, 2018)

motocrash said:


> I use this as a base/ingredient more often than not but straight out of the bottle too.
> 
> 
> bbqbrett said:
> ...


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 8, 2018)

Doing a pork butt overnight tonight with a South Carolina mustard rub I got at Fleet Farm <It was on sale, I have horrible will power> and I plan to bash together a spicy mustard based BBQ sauce to add to it before freezing it in bags tommorrow.

If you got a solid spicy BBQ sauce that is on the thick side, toss it up :)


----------



## schlotz (Jun 9, 2018)

Try this one, it's been a family favorite for years...

Rum Sweet Heat


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 9, 2018)

schlotz said:


> Try this one, it's been a family favorite for years...
> 
> Rum Sweet Heat


Ooh a rum based one using dark rum. That's on the list. Does it store well in a fridge?


----------



## mike5051 (Jun 10, 2018)

Homemade, I use Jeff's recipe.  Otherwise it's Shed's Southern Sweet for the lady and Bullseye original for me.  I grew up with a sauce made by Reeses and B&B baked beans in a jar.  

Mike


----------



## schlotz (Jun 10, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Ooh a rum based one using dark rum. That's on the list. Does it store well in a fridge?


Yes if you only use powders for the onion & garlic.  BTW: do NOT use 'spiced rum'.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 10, 2018)

I actually prefer dark rum to spiced, though I'll need to grab some dark rum <I always keep rum on hand for rum cakes>.

I'll make a note the next time I make a run to the town over to stop at Penzys spices and get some good quality powdered stuff :)


----------



## schlotz (Jun 10, 2018)

I always use Meyer's Dark Rum


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 10, 2018)

I have been using my own sauce for years, haven't found one better in the store & I think I've tried just about every sauce out there. PM me & I'll send you the recipe. You may not like it though, cause it is not sweet, it has a tang to it.
Al


----------



## schlotz (Jun 10, 2018)

Lets see it Al. Tang can be very good!


----------



## matchew (Jun 13, 2018)

I've made schlotz's rum recipe and I did a taste test with my kids on a couple racks of SLR's and they liked the rum recipe better than SBR. I really enjoy it and...it gives me a reason to buy more Meyers.

And yes, Al...lets see your recipe please.


----------



## h8that4u (Jun 13, 2018)

Famous Dave's Devil Spit is really good and has a slight kick to it.


----------

